# XLS Snow Deflector



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Have a used but good condition snow deflector off my xls. Local pickup only. Make a reasonable offer.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

Where r/u located?


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

*Look's like 06611 / Trumbull , CT ??*


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> *Look's like 06611 / Trumbull , CT ??*


Oops! Missed that...too bad, a bit too far. I could use it to!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes Trumbull CT. Too big to ship...


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm located in milford,have no idea what to offer? If this was craigslist I'd offer you 25$! PM me a price, thanx


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

$25 isn't reasonable lol

Bump for a good seller. If you don't find a buyer, I have a buddy who runs a few of these so I'll pick it up for him as a thank you because I owe him something.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

JFon101231 said:


> $25 isn't reasonable lol
> 
> Bump for a good seller. If you don't find a buyer, I have a buddy who runs a few of these so I'll pick it up for him as a thank you because I owe him something.


Well I guess it's sold then? I was going to say a bag of corn nuts and case of boones Farm lol.

Man, If your scared to put what you want for it this is what you get. Must want way more money than it's worth. And not leaving a price is not reasonable either. Not to mention no pics.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

What happens to holiday spirit?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> What happens to holiday spirit?


No harm meant, Just my usual reaction with no price, This was a big trick when I was at the franchise, Call for price or make offer all that smoke kinda stuff. lol


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Should be rules 
Price 
Location 
Maybe pic 
But either way free bump


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm picking it up on fri.Seller and I were handling details by pm.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Sold


----------

